# Can Macs get viruses or spyware



## alcochen

This is only my 6th month using a Mac at my office. The company I work for has only four compyter connected to our network, but there is a particular computer (my bosses) that is having the worst of issues.

Here are the issues we have been faced with over the last few months:

1) Emails say they are from one person in our Mail box, but once it is open says it is from someone else (my bosses' computer only does this)

2) Unexpected crashes in MS Word - when computer is restarted and Word automatically opens, it crashes once again.

3) SPODing (Spinning Pie Of Death) in all applications when all or most computers are in use

4) Inability to send emails (comes and goes) or we won't receive them for days or never.

Has anyone else dealt with this? When I worked with a PC I was able to download several PC friendly anti-spyware applications, but what do you do with Macs?

Yes we are working on a network and our IT person is clueless as to why this is occurring (think we need a new one!  Hope you all are doing well!)


----------



## gslrider

Spyware only seems to target the Windows OS. I've never had any issues with spyware. Viruses are far and few between on Macs. Never had any issues with them either. Come to think of it, the last time I've dealt with a virus on a Mac was about 1995.

It sounds like it's an isolated incident (your boss' computer). You may want to do a maintenance on it. Bad volume blocks, or directory can cause very strange effects on a system. I recommend using Disk Warrior. And repair permissions.

In regards to your email issues: for 1) Are you receiving these emails from a known source, or is it junk mail? and 4) This maybe an issue with our IP. You may want to contact them to see if they are having any issues on their end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## elmo7

alcochen said:


> This is only my 6th month using a Mac at my office. The company I work for has only four compyter connected to our network, but there is a particular computer (my bosses) that is having the worst of issues.
> 
> Here are the issues we have been faced with over the last few months:
> 
> 1) Emails say they are from one person in our Mail box, but once it is open says it is from someone else (my bosses' computer only does this)
> 
> 2) Unexpected crashes in MS Word - when computer is restarted and Word automatically opens, it crashes once again.
> 
> 3) SPODing (Spinning Pie Of Death) in all applications when all or most computers are in use
> 
> 4) Inability to send emails (comes and goes) or we won't receive them for days or never.
> 
> Has anyone else dealt with this? When I worked with a PC I was able to download several PC friendly anti-spyware applications, but what do you do with Macs?
> 
> Yes we are working on a network and our IT person is clueless as to why this is occurring (think we need a new one!  Hope you all are doing well!)


Most of this is a networking problem we had the same thing at college, and it ment our teckys spending a lot of time messing about and it still dident get fixed. Try takeing one or 2 of the macs out from the network and run them stand alown and see if this helps.

Also the problem with word we fixed this by going in to a folder witch i am sorry but carnt remeber and deleting something once agen this is from having the macs on a network.

speak to who ever runs the network and tell them to have a look.

hope this helps
Proxy


----------



## SockPuppet_182

There are viruses available that can target Macs, however their superior security means that it is a lot harder for infections to have an effect. As the Apple adverts state, last year there were 114000 known viruses for PCs, but for macs less than 1000, which is very impressive.

The common (idiotic) misconception that Macs arent as important as Windows-based machines is the reason for the lack of viruses is complete rubbish, its simply because they are more secure.


----------



## Deathwinger

But it wouldn't make sense to make a virus for Mac. Then only like the 5 people in the world who own MACS for home use would get it. LOL. just kidding, but what about if a Mac had a harboured virus on windows messenger or something, could he spread it to his windows colleges without knowing as opposed to a windows guy with anti virus software who would have detected it and prevented that mishap. Macs actually seem to sound like a healthy looking victim in this case if it were true.


----------



## gslrider

Virii are software specific, so if a Mac user downloaded a file with a virus specific for Windows, chances are they wouldn't even notice, because it wouldn't affect their system. And if he were to transfer that same file to a PC (without a virus protection software), then the PC can get infected.

But if it's like you said, "windows guy with anti virus software who *would have detected it and prevented that mishap*". Then Windows users have nothing to worry about.

Plus, 3rd party programs like Messenger and Hotmail, have built in virus detection anyways. And if a Mac user got an .exe file, they would just trash it, because they can't run it. Unless you have the newer Mac Pros.


----------



## ferrija1

gslrider said:


> Virii are software specific, so if a Mac user downloaded a file with a virus specific for Windows, chances are they wouldn't even notice, because it wouldn't affect their system. And if he were to transfer that same file to a PC (without a virus protection software), then the PC can get infected.
> 
> But if it's like you said, "windows guy with anti virus software who *would have detected it and prevented that mishap*". Then Windows users have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Plus, 3rd party programs like Messenger and Hotmail, have built in virus detection anyways. And if a Mac user got an .exe file, they would just trash it, because they can't run it. Unless you have the newer Mac Pros.


Thats wrong information, 3rd party programs do not have built in anti-virus utilities. Also, just for clarification, viruses are OS specific.


----------



## canadiantechie

Macs are less prone to getting viruses and spyware. You will hear the argument, "Windows has viruses and spyware because they are 95% of the market." They are right to a point. Spyware and virus authors to target the big market share. However the security model under Windows in general is much less secure then the Mac security model. You will notice that you need to enter an administrator password to make any large system changes to OSX. Windows as long as you are logged in as an administrator those changes can be made without your prior consent. It is always highly debated but you are pretty safe on a mac. (as long as you keep from installing Windows on it. hehe)


----------



## gslrider

ferrija1 said:


> Thats wrong information, 3rd party programs do not have built in anti-virus utilities. Also, just for clarification, viruses are OS specific.


An OS is software. But yes if you want to be *specific*, (most) virus are built to attack PCs. Namely Windows OS. And 3rd party software does have built in anti-virus detection/utilities. Or at least the service is implemented in them. ie. all web base email like Hotmail and AOL's AIM. They are still software base. They can't fix it, but they can warn you. And because they are provided by a different company other than your system, that makes them 3rd party.


----------



## ferrija1

gslrider said:


> An OS is software. But yes if you want to be *specific*, (most) virus are built to attack PCs. Namely Windows OS. And 3rd party software does have built in anti-virus detection/utilities. Or at least the service is implemented in them. ie. all web base email like Hotmail and AOL's AIM. They are still software base. They can't fix it, but they can warn you. And because they are provided by a different company other than your system, that makes them 3rd party.


No, usually it won't warn you.


----------



## gslrider

ferrija1 said:


> No, usually it won't warn you.


It tells me of bad attachments.


----------



## ferrija1

Often time it uses your AV for that, though.


----------



## gslrider

That would kinda make sense. But what if you don't have anti-virus installed on your system. And you still get warning messages of bad files?


----------



## ferrija1

Probably not.


----------



## tomdkat

Hotmail, Yahoo, and other online mail services used *server-side* virus scanners to scan attachments before you're allowed to download them or otherwise open them.

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1

tomdkat said:


> Hotmail, Yahoo, and other online mail services used *server-side* virus scanners to scan attachments before you're allowed to download them or otherwise open them.
> 
> Peace...


Yes, that too.


----------

